# Blew my engine, now what?



## 3degOfrdm (Sep 29, 2008)

I blew the engine in my 2005 GTO with 72k on it. I punched several holes in the block and obliterated the oil pan. The heads look ok.

I've been kicking around a variety of options and I have a few questions and would like to get all your opinions.

What I'm looking for: an inexpensive what to get back to stock or something a little more for slightly more money.

Questions:
How do the various (year and car) short blocks differ? Here is what I think I know, please correct me where I am wrong:
- The 2005 LS2's had a 24x reluctor, the 2006 on up had a 58x
- The Trailblazer has a different cam but the others have the same

Compatibility questions I don't know:
- Are there differences between the GTO, Corvette, CTS-V, and Trailblazer SS oil pans?
- What else am I missing?

What would happen if I threw in an LS3 short block. Are there compatibility concerns (I assume they all have a 58x?)? Could a dyno tune afterwards makeup for the differences in the block?

I am playing with getting a used short block, used complete, or a built short block from TSP or Lingenfelter. If I go with a short it'll be some extra labor and I'll need a valve job. Could still be less than a used complete. *What do you all recommend and what options am I missing?*

Also, any recommendations on where to find a used short or complete? I've been checking out eBay and allofcraigs. There are a handful of options out there.

*Thanks everyone in advance. I really appreciate your insight.*


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mind saying how you blew it, or what you were doing when it let go?


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

billyjack2 said:


> Mind saying how you blew it, or what you were doing when it let go?


Kinda what I was thinkin too.....


----------



## 3degOfrdm (Sep 29, 2008)

billyjack2 said:


> Mind saying how you blew it, or what you were doing when it let go?


I was at a track day (Reno Fernley Raceway). There was a section of the track where I would hang out at the rev limiter in second because there wasn't quite room to grab third before the next corner.

On one lap, I was at that section, neutral throttle, tacked out in second... with no warning it just blew. Dropped six quarts of oil, my coolant, and power steering fluid (yes, when the engine went it trashed my steering rack).

They had to close down that section of the track for the rest of the day.

I drive the thing pretty hard and have had a handful track days and a few autocrosses. Still I am pretty surprised it went.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

must have been something wrong with the motor At every red light I throw it in neutral and floor it until the light turns green and my motor hasnt blown yet. These lights are at least 4 minutes long with the turn lanes and then finally you get the green light.......ha ha ha just kidding--------danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Just for FYI The rev limiter is not a permission slip the leave your motor floored it is a warning to shift or let off the gas to a lower RPM. A function of engine RPM is the ability for the engine to spin safely dependent upon the quality of the rotating assembly and oil pressure/volume. I would have to say a stock LS2 can be safely brought up to 6800 RPMs. Any more than that and your looking at problems. Once again though that is shifting out at this RPM not holding it there until you feel like shifting.-------Danfigg


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Also, if you are road racing, street engines aren't exactly designed to hold significant lateral loads and maintain oil pressure. You might have been starving the engine here and there prematurely wearing components(ie bearings).

Edit: I think you probably caused damage from starving it. Especially in a fly-by-wire engine it shouldn't be as harsh for the engine to run close to rev-limit since It doesn't do straight ignition cut which is really hard on components. Now there could always be faults in material that allow stress fractures and fatigue to make them fail. Were you able to diagnose something in the top breaking first?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, 3degOfrdm, looks like you're getting everything but what you asked for. That's the internet for you. I don't have an answer but I don't see anywhere where you asked how you should have driven your car or why the engine blew.......


----------



## XCELERATIONRULES (Oct 19, 2011)

Lots of GTO's with damage are available.
I would buy a low mileage version with rebuild-able title as a parts car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He's looking for an engine not a car.......:willy:


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you considered a gm performance engine ? you say maybe a Lingenfelter or TSP shortblock , but you would still need heads to match.


----------



## 3degOfrdm (Sep 29, 2008)

I ended up picking up a used complete with similar mileage out of the same year GTO.


----------

